# I saw the watchmen movie early!!!



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 3, 2009)

I live in virginia and I saw the watchmen movie... for free... YESTERDAY!

it was so awesome. I had lost my debit card earlier without noticing, so I couldn't see friday the 13th with my brother (an early birthday present. his is on march 6 )

like an angel decended from high, a fat balding man had an extra admit 2 for THE WATCHMEN. it was an early viewing hosted by a local radio station, and they even passed out schwag... it was great!

the movie was epic though chock full of suspence, titties , and fight scenes that rivaled fighting anime scenes. that movie was the shit. .


----------



## denice25 (Mar 3, 2009)

I think you've enjoyed the movie..


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 3, 2009)

Are you even old enough to watch that movie?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 3, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> Are you even old enough to watch that movie?



mhmm. Im 18 years old
im just a kid at heart though


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2009)

fight scenes that feel like an anime? Oh fuck, that sounds WAY too much like "the Spirit" and "Speed Racer".


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 3, 2009)

Titties?  I hope they were Akerman's.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> fight scenes that feel like an anime? Oh fuck, that sounds WAY too much like "the Spirit" and "Speed Racer".



no,no,no. like a *fighting anime*. the coreography was excelent. it flowed like water and was extremely brutal. I don't mean something corny, but something cool.

and not a shonen manga. sennin. REALLY SENNIN.
it owned


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 4, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Titties?  I hope they were Akerman's.



it wasn't really taking the titties for granted though. it kinda teased. for example, sillouette shots for most of the time and then an opaque nipple.
it was'nt swimming with nude women...sadly


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 4, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> it wasn't really taking the titties for granted though. it kinda teased. for example, sillouette shots for most of the time and then an opaque nipple.
> it was'nt swimming with nude women...sadly



Way to go for artsy tits!


----------



## whitealexander (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah i watched this one last night it was so awesome..


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 4, 2009)

Seems like this film is shit, from what the OP described.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2009)

Better or worse than "300"?. I loved "300" but it's narrative felt rushed.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 4, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Seems like this film is *the* shit, from what the OP described.


fixed for win potential




MartialHorror said:


> Better or worse than "300"?. I loved "300" but it's narrative felt rushed.



the film style was very simular to 300 and sin city also
as expected the cgi was top-notch, and the story was brilliant. the best part of it was the character/actor work in my opinion. they played the hell out of those roles and could make you love and hate each one of them.

I ended up hating nixon and the unneccesary amount of power the government has EVEN MORE. that's hard dood.


all in all, by the end of the movie the crowd was clapping till our hands turned red


----------



## Koi (Mar 4, 2009)

> titties


Always important.


----------



## martryn (Mar 4, 2009)

Did someone say titties!?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 4, 2009)

martryn said:


> Did someone say titties!?



take them! they're yours!


----------



## Hi Im God (Mar 4, 2009)

Did you forget to mention the the level of tits shown in comparison to the level of blue CG Manhattan dick?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2009)

This guy sounds far too excited for an 18 year old

Anyway Silk Spectre titties are the shit


----------



## Tomasu H. (Mar 4, 2009)

I heard if you're a fan of the comic that you won't like it as much.  NO!!!


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> fight scenes that feel like an anime? Oh fuck, that sounds WAY too much like "the Spirit" and "Speed Racer".



i was thinkin the same ish


----------



## Tomasu H. (Mar 4, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> This guy sounds far too excited for an 18 year old
> 
> Anyway Silk Spectre titties are the shit


I own the figure of Silk Spectre...and you can to the outline of her titties through her suit.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2009)

> chock full of *suspence*, *titties* , and *fight scenes* that rivaled fighting anime scenes.



Shit. If that's what you got out of the movie then I want to cry for humanity.

I don't go around yelling blue glowing dicks makes movies great.


----------



## Koi (Mar 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Shit. If that's what you got out of the movie then I want to cry for humanity.
> 
> I don't go around yelling blue glowing dicks makes movies great.



That's because sparkly marble peen makes them better.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2009)

EEW GROSS. Disco dick.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Shit. If that's what you got out of the movie then I want to cry for humanity.
> 
> I don't go around yelling blue glowing dicks makes movies great.



well obviously the movie had a great,political,sociological,and philosophic overtone, but this was the day after I saw it... yes the movie was artistic to the core and the textures and palletes make film school students drool. 

yes the movie made me think "now what is the difference between a man, a god, and an animal" and come to the conclusion, not a damn thing.

and yes, the movie reminded me to NEVER trust the political agenda of others, because they don't give 2 shits about me, or the eastern seaboard...

BUT! I was still jonesing off the fact that I got a free movie ticket. wake up, we are in a rescession


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 5, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I live in virginia and I saw the watchmen movie... for free... YESTERDAY!
> 
> it was so awesome. I had lost my debit card earlier without noticing, so I couldn't see friday the 13th with my brother (an early birthday present. his is on march 6 )
> 
> ...



Rare to see a fellow Virginian. What part of Virginia? Because I live in the Hampton Roads area and not heard of any early releases from the radio stations.


----------



## Even (Mar 5, 2009)

I heard talk of titties


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2009)

Titties?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 5, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Rare to see a fellow Virginian. What part of Virginia? Because I live in the Hampton Roads area and not heard of any early releases from the radio stations.



hb lives in tidewater?!
  I live in chesapeake. great bridge to be precice.
I can't understand why there aren't that many NF'ers in hampton roads though... there surely is a shitload of anime fans here


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2009)

Fat Cop could defeat the entire Watchmen organization.  Right, CMX?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 5, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Fat Cop could defeat the entire Watchmen organization.  Right, CMX?



as in matt parkman? because you would be right if the conditions are met. as long as he sneak attacks with telepathy he's good.

If he gets drunk on bravado, and challenges ANY ONE OF THEM to a fight... matt will be spread over the park, man...
this is a bad pun

oh, and mr. manhattan would rape most of HEROES himself. 
but alas, this isn't the battledome so I will stop here.


----------



## Even (Mar 5, 2009)

Dr. Manhattan vs. Sylar


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Fat Cop could defeat the entire Watchmen organization. Right, CMX?


 

He could defeat them all until one of them produced a radio and turned the volume up too high.


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2009)

Even said:


> Dr. Manhattan vs. Sylar



Dr. M will cock slap dat hoe.


----------



## En Too See (Mar 5, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I live in virginia and I saw the watchmen movie... for free... YESTERDAY!



Where the fuck do you live at in VA?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 5, 2009)

Titties?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2009)

I heard titties so i decided to post in this thread


----------



## Dr. Doom (Mar 5, 2009)

I saw the pre-premiere tonight. Pretty awesome. The beginning felt a bit drawn out, but otherwise it's marvelous. The only actor who I have something negative to say about is ... well, Veidt's actor -- he has this horrible lisp that makes whatever other acting abilities he has irrelevant.

Everything else, though ... awesome. I didn't think they'd have the balls to keep most of that stuff they explicitly show.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They show the full attempted rape scene, with the beating parts. They show Rorschach brutalities. The Comedian still guns down that woman pregnant with his child.Hell, Doc Manhattan actually walks around naked and you get to see what Smurf penis looks like. A lot.




Everything pretty much accurate to the comic books. Except ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



the Rorschach scene with the child kidnapping was changed just a little, though it doesn't change the dramatic impact. Rorschach kills the man instead of chaining him to his oven and setting the hut aflame. Probably changed that because of SAW or something. And the ending, of course.




Overall, I was surprised that they had the guts to do it accurately without toning it down. They definitely cut out a lot of potential viewers that way, but it's a good movie and pretty much the first of its kind. A superhero movie that's explicitly for an adult audience.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Dr. M will cock slap dat hoe.



All three inches.


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> All three inches.



Bigger than yours.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 5, 2009)

I never read the watchman and confess I never heard of it before the movie. It looks pretty cool but I know nothing about it. Should I go see it anyways or is it one of those you need to be a fan to appreciate?


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 6, 2009)

^I never read the comic and I heard good things about it so I'm going to watch it.  Many people say it's very intelligent, but if it's anything like V for Vendetta I'm walking out.



mystictrunks said:


> All three inches.



that's just the tip bro.


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2009)

How big is that thing? I keep hearing its huge.


----------



## On and On (Mar 6, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^I never read the comic and I heard good things about it so I'm going to watch it.  *Many people say it's very intelligent, but if it's anything like V for Vendetta I'm walking out.*







It's worth the ticket money, but the idea's been done before. The Dark Knight was a better movie experience for me, personally


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> Shit. If that's what you got out of the movie then I want to cry for humanity.
> 
> I don't go around yelling blue glowing dicks makes movies great.





It sounds like pretty awesome things to get out of a movie.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 6, 2009)

@ringing, it's 3 hours long so it's got to be worth the money right?  I pretty much don't expect a comic book movie to be better than TDK anytime soon anyways.



Chee said:


> How big is that thing? I keep hearing its huge.



I don't know, it seems to get bigger every time I hear it.  I heard that's what he fights crime with.  I won't find out until tuesday though.


----------

